# Fully setup CO2 system costs?



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

How much would a fully set up CO2 system cost for a 10 gallon? Everything included the CO2 tank, diffuser, drop checker... etc. Can anyone give me a rough estimate. And where i could buy one for a good price. 
Thanks.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

At GLA they sell full co2 systems and plus the drop checker, diffuser etc. Probably a total of around 400-600$ depending on which system you get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

2.5lb/5lb tank - ebay $50
+Cornelius regulator - baverage factory $50
+burkert solenoid - aquariumplants.com $54
+fabco nv-55(needle valve) - yikesjason or fabco not sure how much he charges for the barbs $30-35?
+co2 tubing - ebay/gla $10
diffuser of some sort - $5-35
timer - walmart $10
various brass - $10?
drop checker - ebay/gla/other forum sponsors $10-50ish
bubble counter - ebay $10
4dkh solution - ebay/gla/other forum sponsors - $8?
check valve - yikesjason/gla - $10

+ you could get something like an aquatek off of ebay for about $70 and eliminate these four items

*i approximated


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

here's my setup
5 lb co2 tank-30
matheson dual stage reg- 20
fabco needle valve with 1/8"npt ports  - 35
stc solenoid- 25
diffuser-10
drop checker- free (diy)
check your craigslist for co2 canister and ebay for regulators


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Co2 Paintball tank - 19.99 http://www.hustlepaintball.com/product-p/30310401.htm
regulator/solenoid/needle valve - 89.99 http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web

co2 tubing, diffuser, timer, drop checker - various prices. 

I have had great luck with that system on my 36gal I refill the tank every couple months for 3.50 per fill.


----------



## TheShrimpOtaku (Feb 28, 2010)

yea im doing a Co2 setup with a paintball tank,and it wont cost much at all to set up! 

jaggedfury sells some Co2 stuff on here to hook up to a paintball tank  $48 bucks gets you almost the whole setup. All you need is a drop checker, bubble counter/diffuser.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I also have one made from the thread on my 10 gal, and it is a good system.


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

CHECK CRAIGSLIST

I got all this -

10lb c02 tank ($100)
Milwaukee solenoid/regulator/bubble counter/needle valve ($100)
Milwaukee SMS 122 ph controller/probe ($130)
diy pvc in-line canister filter diffusor ($10?)

*all for $125* hahah


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/di...etup-tons.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sw...-complete.html

Best way to go for cheap~ish pressurized co2 IMO.

About *70 USD* total, including the paintball tank.


----------



## nriesen (Jan 7, 2007)

Buc_Nasty said:


> CHECK CRAIGSLIST
> 
> I got all this -
> 
> ...


I bought a fluval 405 for $75. New & in the box.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

A complete paintball setup is generally your cheapest bet. But there are a few things to remember:

1) A paintball canister holds a fraction of the CO2 of even a 5lb cylinder
2) A paintball rig generally doesn't include a solenoid. This means it's cheaper, but will possibly cause issues with gassing out fish during dark hours, assuming you run it 24/7. It also means that you'll go through CO2 about 3 times as fast as with a solenoid, and with an already reduced total volume, you need to refill far more often than with a traditional cylinder.
3) If you go paintball, and if you go cheap, almost none of the gear you buy for the paintball setup will be useable with a normal-sized cylinder.

Having said that, with a 10g tank, a paintball rig might be your best bet. It really depends on whether you'll want to upgrade at some point. And remember, while it's possible to use a splitter with a paintball rig, it'll deplete your tank even faster than the already super-fast rate, relative to a 5lb cylinder.

My recommendation: For a first experience in pressurized CO2, go with a Milwaukee, Azoo, or Aquatek rig ($70-100), a 5lb tank ($50-65), and miscellaneous parts. Total will be around $200.

If money is more of an issue, Jaggedfury's setup ($48), plus a 20oz paintball tank ($16 via Amazon), and miscellaneous (bubble counter, check valve, CO2 line, diffuser, brass fittings), will run you $85-100.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just setup my system today. Everything I need cost me a total of $221.

This includes 7 lb tank, gas fill, DUAL STAGE regulator, solenoid, needle valve, fittings, check valve, JBJ bubble counter, co2 tubing, drop checker, and glass diffuser.

regulator 50
tank 40
co2 fill 15
solenoid + fabco NV + metal CV + fittings + tubing 85 
bubble counter 13
diffuser 8
drop checker with solution 10

I made DIY bubble counter and drop checker, and homemade 4dkh but I still ordered ones that I havent got yet, so my current setup actually cost 198 and the main parts are all good quality.

With paintball setup, I heard the fittings to go to a cga 320 will end up costing you just as much, and it is almost just as expensive to fill a 20 oz tank as a 5 lb tank, and you get 4X as much


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

I just got fully set up.
It was 68 shipped for a 2.5 lb tank from beveragefactory
45 shipped for a regulator from beverage factory
110 shipped for a post body kit, brass bubble counter, co2 line, diffuser, from Yikes Jason. 
It'll be 14.75 to get the tank filled.
If you've got 240 bucks you can get set up including a drop checker, which I don't have yet.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's mine

Milwaukee Reg/solenoid/bubble counter at Water-testers free shipping 86.00
5lb Cylinder at Aquariumplants 75.00
Difuser and drop checker 4dKH Ebay total 22.00


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Milwaukee Reg/solenoid/bubble counter at Water-testers free shipping 86.00
> 5lb Cylinder at Aquariumplants 75.00
> Difuser and drop checker 4dKH Ebay total 22.00


I think the milwaukee's are junk. It's really hard to keep a constant bubble count.

I got a victor vts 252 c regulator for 16 dollars shipped

parker solenoid 31 dollars shipped

fabco ideal NV for 46 dollars shipped

grand total of 93 dollars and worth a ton more.


----------



## waters10 (Oct 22, 2008)

kevmo911 said:


> 2) A paintball rig generally doesn't include a solenoid. This means it's cheaper, but will possibly cause issues with gassing out fish during dark hours, assuming you run it 24/7. It also means that you'll go through CO2 about 3 times as fast as with a solenoid, and with an already reduced total volume, you need to refill far more often than with a traditional cylinder.


But you could solve this problem by running an air stone on a timer, when the lights are not on. I've never done that, but I'd think the fish would be ok. Just do some gradual testing with bubble rate. It doesn't address the issue of refilling often though ...

Although I've never used it, I'd go with Jaggedfury's setup. I'm always on a budget (too many hobbies!), and I read a bit about that setup and it really sounds sweet for small tanks!


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> I think the milwaukee's are junk. It's really hard to keep a constant bubble count.
> 
> I got a victor vts 252 c regulator for 16 dollars shipped
> 
> ...


I have heard that as well. I went for the Reef Fanatic regulator/solenoid/nv, but that was 145. Kind of spendie but you get what you pay for. 
Also Living Direct has the best tank prices with 5lb CO2 tanks at 53 bucks, shipped.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

For my first foray into pressurized co2 a couple years ago, I didn't want to spend a lot of money, and I wanted something "plug and play." So I got: 

Milwaukee and co2 tubing from water-testers.com for $84.99 shipped
5lb co2 canister from ebay, $42.03
brass check valve -forget how much, just a few bucks from someone on the forum
drop checker from Green Leaf Aquariums - don't remember, maybe $25+ ?

I use my canister filter (Rena Filstar) to diffuse the co2, so didn't have to spend money on a diffuser or reactor. 

A lot of people have reported trouble with the Milwaukee's needle valve, but mine works fine if I set the working pressure to about 30-35psi. I have never had an "end of tank dump" but have heard there is a higher risk of that with this regulator. 

If you get a used co2 tank, make sure that it has a current hydrotest date stamped on it (or you will need to pay to have it tested). It wouldn't hurt to figure out ahead of time where you plan to get co2 refills, and find out if they refill on site, or if they only swap out empty tanks for full ones (in case that matters to you). I don't know if there are places that won't fill or swap a tank that isn't theirs, but I asked just to make sure.

A drop checker is not absolutely essential (I got by for awhile without one), but it does make it much easier to estimate the correct co2 levels. 

I do recommend a brass check valve to prevent water siphoning out of the tank into your regulator when it is off. 

You might want to check ebay; I've seen a lot of Azoo and Aquatek regulators lately. 

Jaggedfury's paintball setup looks like it might be a good value; I am considering it for a small tank.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Man, its going to be hard to get one now seeing the prices. Im on a pretty tight budget, about 100$.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Go with the paintball setup that Naohma suggested. I have one on my 10 gallon and it works great. One refill will last up to 6 months.


----------



## jotape65 (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is what i did for my 20G

jaggedfury paintball setup from SnS $50
Bubble counter with check valve from eBay $10 
20oz paintball bottle $16
CO2 fillup $4

Grand total $80

I set the bubble counter at 2 bps and plants and fish are happy.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/di...etup-tons.html
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sw...-complete.html
> 
> Best way to go for cheap~ish pressurized co2 IMO.
> ...



Links not working.


----------

